# Respite



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

The pause that refreshes.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

My kind of poetry!


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

I've been called a "tractor seat farmer"!  Works for me!


----------

